# How long to advertise lost cat before rehoming



## davidjkent (Sep 14, 2013)

I posted this message up earlier, but it seems that it wasn't clear enough, so I'll edit it so hopefully there can be no misunderstanding.

I understand that if a non-microchipped cat, believed to be stray, is taken to FOR EXAMPLE a vet, the vet only has to advertise the cat for 7 days on its own website before handing it over to a rescue organisation for rehoming.
The above 'required' action seems unreasonable to me as the cat may have wandered many miles and the vet will not be local to the owner; secondly, not all people have an internet connection and would be unable to access such a website.
My question does *NOT* relate to the vet. I am NOT interested in whether a vet is obligated or not to do this. I am ONLY interested in the '7 days' period.
So to spell it out: If a cat (without a microchip) wanders and is handed into a vet or a homing agency or an animal sanctuary , or indeed anyone, he/she/it is entitled to hand over the cat to someone to effect rehoming after just 7 days even though the owner may have had no opportunity to find it (Yes, I know not microchipping is irresponsible, but the fact remains that loving owners do fail to do this sometimes).
What is the law here please? I am not seeking viewpoints or interpretations of the situation, but *strictly* what the LAW requires in such a situation. If the relevant Legal ref. can be supplied (if it exists), that would be much appreciated.
On looking at various websites there are frequent references to cats being 'held' for 7 days, as 'the law requires', before being rehomed and yet I cannot find the Statute for this.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Why don't you 'spell it out' to a Solicitor if we laymen can't give you accurate enough information?
Find a solicitor - The Law Society


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

The internet is definitely the wrong place to look if you don't want an opinion 

For free legal advice - call the legal profession.


----------



## davidjkent (Sep 14, 2013)

It was just my naive hope that some users might - might - just have the required knowledge to show the basis of such criteria.
(a)Many homing organisations state that 'by law' they will only seek to rehome after an animal is with them for 7 days.
(b)What and where is this law?
I would have thought persons familiar with the workings of rehoming groups (which I am not) would have known this as it is clearly fundamental to their rehoming policy. Its hardly a minor feature.
Apparently no one here - despite being a rescue and adoption forum - has such knowledge! Amazing.


----------



## davidjkent (Sep 14, 2013)

Re subsequent 'replies', I am simply asking for basic factual information that persons who are involved in rehoming should surely know.
Indeed, it would be a very good idea for everyone who deals with rehoming to know the basis of what is allowed in this country as there is a possibility that someone who has lost an animal which has been subsequently rehomed, pursuing the matter which might involve costs and adverse publicity.
Finally, the fact that I am referred elsewhere by some may indicate that the answer to a basic question is not known even though it surely relates to the subject matter of this forum. I find that worrying. I won't waste my time writing here again. I thought this was somewhere to obtain information. Silly me.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I deleted my previous reply as you asked for the LAW, well there are no specific laws regarding unmicrochipped cats.

What we do have to do is advertise everywhere we can and do our very best to trace the owner, if an owner is not found after 14 days charities are allowed to then rehome the cat.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

My daughter took a young cat she had seen wandering near her place of work into a vet yesterday as she couldnt locate the owner, she was told they will keep it for 7 days then after being checked over it will go to the RSPCA to be rehomed, so it seems 7 days is the norm
Hope this helps


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess it is a bit too complicated for us to answer the question properly.

I am pretty sure though that a found cat falls under the lost, mislaid or abandoned property law. But there are so many regulations depending on the circumstances on how and where the property was found that I can not point you to the correct guideline or law.


----------

